# "Lil' Diablo" (NAA .22Mag)



## USAFVET98 (Feb 1, 2010)

We are calling this one "Lil' Diablo"! It is a NAA or North American Arms revolver chambered in .22 Magnum. Fun little gun and even better Duracoated with 4 coats of Bright fire Engine red!

And yes, that is a bottle stopper box.......... LOL

As always, comments and critiques are greatly appreciated.


----------



## wolftat (Feb 1, 2010)

That might attract a little attention at the range, the other one sure does.


----------



## jleiwig (Feb 1, 2010)

I think being a woodworker, a different wood would have been awesome to go with it.  Some diamond wood scales would have rocked.


----------



## USAFVET98 (Feb 2, 2010)

Justin,
   You cant tell in the pictures but the grips do have a red-ish tint to them. I was thinking of ordering black grips though.

Neil,
   Thanks for the compliment, wait until you see the next Walther P-22....... I am calling it the "Bumble Bee"!


----------



## dozuki (Feb 2, 2010)

I do like it but as a police officer I have to a little concerned about a weapon that looks so much like a toy.  Don't get me wrong I think it looks cool.


----------



## gketell (Feb 2, 2010)

I think your skills are amazing.  But, honestly, I don't like that you are doing all these guns in "toy" colors.  Someone pulls a "toy" gun on a cop who pauses just a second when he sees the bright red, or lady bug colors and we have one dead cop.  This is a bad idea, in my opinion.

The screwballs in California government, in their attempts to make it "safer" for us, wrote the law such that it is illegal to handle any weapon or toy that is "designed to 'look like' a real weapon" in public.  But if it is colored "white, orange, yellow, bright red" etc, then you can handle it anywhere.  So in CA, these colorful guns will go unnoticed by the cops.  Another "bad idea".

OK, I said my peace.  I'll shut up now.

GK


----------



## USAFVET98 (Feb 2, 2010)

I could appreciate what you guys are saying, however; without going into a huge debate about it, these firearms all go to law abiding citizens to shoot at the range or for personal defense. 

I am sorry you guys are against the idea and I appreciate your views on the subject.


----------



## gketell (Feb 2, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I have ZERO doubt that you are selling to only "the good guys".  But that doesn't mean the good guys won't get robbed someday.

When I saw the ladybug I thought it was kinda cute and a perfect pistol for a lady to carry.  But after reading all the CA laws pertaining to weapons and Airsoft toys and how CA screwed up the law yet again....  It made me think about what happens if a crook paints his gun red to look like the toys.  Then you came out with this really cool red, toy sized pistol.  

It is actually really weird because your camo gun doesn't bother me at all.  I guess because "real guns" often come in camo so the cops will see it and instantly think "GUN".  But these red ones....  It just scares me a bit.

Not a reflection on you in any way.  Just me voicing my thoughts.


----------



## snyiper (Feb 2, 2010)

As a gun owner I think if I want a pink gun I should be able to get one. I think the colors are awesome. Now as far as toy colors I think in any situation any gun should be treated as real!!!! Efforts to keep people from drinking and driving killing people would be more effective than condememing colors of firearms which are tools in the correct hands!! But we can always agree to disagree...


----------



## gketell (Feb 2, 2010)

We have no disagreement on any point.


----------

